# [Over]Tipper is crafting the golden seat



## theviolentlolita (Apr 10, 2020)

It is as the title says, tipper is crafting the golden seat and anyone can drop by to grab the diy. Please follow the paths, and ask first if you want to shop.
Tips are appreciated, but not necessary, in IGB and hybrids, as well as normal roses.


----------



## Quack (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Pickler (Apr 10, 2020)

I can tip with hybrids!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## shakra00 (Apr 10, 2020)

can I come


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit.


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to visit as well


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 10, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd really like to visit and will tip very well.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 10, 2020)

Super interested!


----------



## icypurr (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to stop by too


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 10, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 10, 2020)

I have sent Quack and Pickler the code first, gonna work in pairs so my town doesn't get flooded haha. I hope to get to everyone though!


----------



## Savato (Apr 10, 2020)

May I join?


----------



## Square Min (Apr 10, 2020)

Code thanks if he’s still crafting


----------



## Maris82084 (Apr 10, 2020)

can I come if you are still taking visitors?


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 10, 2020)

First group is done! Sent the code to the second group!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd like to come!  I'll tip in my usual 10k bells for nonspecified tips lol


----------



## Vadim (Apr 10, 2020)

Can i come over?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 10, 2020)

I would love to stop by.  Thanks!


----------



## Rexyeezy (Apr 10, 2020)

id like to stop by if possible plz lmk


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry everyone, she stopped way too fast :/


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 10, 2020)

aw dang, thanks for being nice enough to let the people who did manage to come drop by however!  I hope I'll be able to get the DIY some other time


----------



## danib (Apr 10, 2020)

Is this still on, and may I please visit?


----------



## fanism (Apr 10, 2020)

i would like to come visit.  thanks


----------



## MikeyG (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi I’d like to come by if still open


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 10, 2020)

that's alright, thanks for letting us know!


----------

